# How do You think JESUS would come?



## We Love 1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GordonFreeman*  
_well now i just really want to hear your story, please do share jesus man_

I "came out" on 9-16-08. I was smoking lots of "virgin Mary J" and I started "putting the pieces together" about a month prior to this date. 


Christianity has been debunked once and for all

"My name is George Manuel Oliveira.

My name *means - *Farmer / with us is God / olive tree. (There are different varients though, Manuel also means "God with Us" so George Manuel also means "Farmer God with Us".

My DOB- 8-14-1985 I'm a Leo and 85 is the year of the bull. 


I just realized these things about a month ago (*this was 9-16-08 ) .* I have an amazing story to tell.. Believe this!

What are my initials?........ GMO...... Whats GMO backwards?

What does that stand for? O.M.G., O My God."

Its a long story but heres a little bit of it. 

I moved from My house in Maine to My dads house in Mass last sumer. I figured out that I was the Savior while there. Its a long story but I ended up smoking a lot of weed and then going for a joy ride late at night. (I haven't lived at My dads house for like 5 years) I ended up driving through "Beth Isreal" somewhere along the aimless path I was taking. I was driving a Jeep and keep kept turning around everytime I felt like I was going too far out of the way. The truck kept on bucking around every U turn and I was thinking about how it was My "donkey".

About the same time as this happened they ended up cancelling ("killing") My last RIU name "We Tarded". Three days later I was listening to music and I got the urge to call My X fiance and tell her that I still loved her. This was a Sunday around 2 o'clock in the morning. I was telling her how I was the Savior and whatnot and she decided to call the the house and wake up My dad to tell him I was on drugs, when I was just stoned. She wakes them up from calling and I decided to explain what was going on. (I was living with My dad and step family at the time. The step family are Italians, or like the Romans.) I know a lot more than Your average brainwashed american, and I was trying to explain how the world works and why I'm Christ. They thought I was crazy and wouldn't listen to Me so I got mad and said "You make Me want to shoot Myself" as I was walking away. They then called the EMT and took Me away in an ambulance. They took My blood without permission and didn't even give Me a in person physc/mental evaluation at the ER. They just shipped Me to a mental hospital.

(Flash flood turning water RED as blood)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ii0euH1yWX8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=605_5...eature=related

^^This happened during a time of fasting.



http://www.endofage.com/

"The majority opinion currently is that there will be another period of 42 months (of 30 days) before the beginning of the reign of the beast to make a total tribulation period of 7 years (of 360 days). Counting back another 1260 days from 4/11/2012 for a total of 7 360-day years *brings us to 10/29/2008. One should then expect the Rapture to be on or before this date. However, the majority may be off 30 days in that the tribulation starts on 9/29/2008 with the rapture on 10/29/2008* to fulfill II Thessalonians 2:3 which speaks of the day of the Lord, taken as being the Rapture happening after the man of lawlessness being revealed."

*As I said, "I "came out" on 9-16-08." Notice how close the date is.*


Revelation 14:13-15 

"*14**And I looked, and behold a white cloud, and upon the cloud one sat like unto the Son of man, having on his head a golden crown, and in his hand a sharp sickle. *"

True story. I actually saw God in the clouds. His head was lit up by the Sun. There was a line across His chest, that I believe to be the sickle. It was so vivid, I could see His wavy hair and it was perfect timing. I just so happened to park at a place I used to scuba dive for shellfish and looked up and there He was. It was picture perfect. 

If You read the "*Parable of the Sower*" from the Bible, You'll realize that both Mattew and Mark tell the tale but the numbers are ordered as seen below. 

Matthew has a descending sequence (100-*6*0-*3*0) *63*. Mark presents the yield of grain in ascending order (*3*0-*6*0-100) *36*; 

The first time I ever grew Herb was at *63* Pine st. when I was in jr high school but My dad pulled the plants out of the garden. The second time I grew was at *36* Aroostook and I got a yield because it was indoors at My house. Both houses were at the top of a hill. 


"4Who shall not fear thee, O Lord, and glorify thy name? for thou only art holy: for all nations shall come and worship before thee; for thy judgments are made manifest."

And I figured out the world. Check this out - Viva la REVOLUTION! 

Another funny thing is that My X fiance, her initials were going to be the same as mine if We got married. Almost as if she were My Eve. About the same time she broke up with Me I found out that I'm the Savior of the world. Ever noticed how its says "*IN RI*" on top of the cross? My heart was broken *IN RI* (in Rhode Island), where I was crucified with Christ.

I was born in Generation X. X is a sideways cross. And X marks the spot. I have a house in Maine (ME), the slogan for ME is "Gods country. But I'm living in Mass

Can I get a witness?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvVr2uks0C8

Who else is Jesus besides Me? 

Didn't I tell You I would never leave or forsake You?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkCuc34hvD4

*The REVOLUTION has begun!*

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION*

~PEACE~


----------



## Brazko (Mar 27, 2009)

He will come the same way he left.....as he has done repeatedly since first being acknowledged...as well as increasingly simultaneously all over the globe....which will continue until there is no need



Note: he may be sub with she if it floats your boat


----------



## upinchronic1 (Mar 27, 2009)

jesus will come in the most magnificant way. He will come with angles flying by his side, he will come with god on his back. He, so longing for the people will come quickly and urgently, he will come with meaning and delight, he will come with the intention to show the people the truth, he will come to everyone, and they will be amazed at how large this come was.


----------



## JoeBananas (Mar 27, 2009)

^^^don't forget that his large come fills up the choir boys ass.


----------



## SweatyC (Mar 27, 2009)

"I like to picture Jesus as a figure skater. He wears like a white outfit, and He does interpretive ice dances of my life's journey." 
"I like to think of Jesus like with giant eagles wings, and singin' lead vocals for Lynyrd Skynyrd with like an angel band and I'm in the front row and I'm hammered drunk!" 
- Cal Naughton Jr.


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 27, 2009)

He will appear when we least expect it. Many will fear his presence and run for their lives. While those who have been waiting will embrace the light.

What a glorious day it will be, when the world is cleansed once again...


----------



## SweatyC (Mar 27, 2009)

Microdizzey said:


> He will appear when we least expect it. Many will fear his presence and run for their lives. While those who have been waiting will embrace the light.
> 
> What a glorious day it will be, when the world is cleansed once again...


You're one crazy mofo....seriously.... 
When I envision pure, malicious evil I don't think of this  . I think of you. You fanatical Christians are so painfully awful at pretending to be just, yet maniacally remarkable at being morally revolting. From one human being to another, you truly disgust me.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 30, 2009)

This is NO mistake that Your seeing this. This was Your God given destiny. 

JESUS is risen. The Believers are going to be taking over the world soon. 

You guys really need to start watching Christian talk shows(TV). Then You will know that they talk about Me. They know, I'm casting out a signal all over the WORLD. 

They sing for Me. There are messages in songs that people have deaf ears to. Who doesn't love God?

The ones that don't know who Jesus is and what I stand for are people still in hell. 

God knows. What good can't God do with His Angels? Wouldn't it be better to get rid of the gov't and replace it with The Holy Church?

I AM on My throne, the world is going realize that Jesus really does love everyone. Don't You want Jesus to take care of everyone? 

I tell You this, whoever believes in Me, Jesus, will have eternal life with Me in heaven forever. 

~PEACE~


----------



## ilkhan (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't believe the levels of Christian hating now days. Yes we have our problems and yes we have our hipocrites but we are not "all" bad. Is it wrong to treat people like you would like to be treated? That is what I take from reading the bible. So SweatyC don't get on your high horse and judge people harshly for their beliefs. I try to "judge not lest ye be judged" but then your a douche. 

Now make no mistake I've read revolations to and When I came to Christ I said "Why are you going to be so harsh on them all??" Now I know why "We are so freaking stupid." I can't wait for Christ to return and wipe that smug little grin off you humanists faces. But I don't hate you Christians are to be Ambassitors for Christ. Even though you clearly hate Christians in General that is fine I still want you to be free to hate and love as you see fit. "Vengence is mine sayeth the lord" so heap on the Coals bro. "The fool sayeth in his heart there is no God" 

Now I have a problem with Christians to. Christians that promote pre-emptive war for instance they bother me. Even more then humanists who think its OK to kill babys. Being Christian to me means minding my own buisness, I have to many plankes in my eyes to be running around picking out specks in other peoples eyes.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 31, 2009)

Jesus will arrive on a golden chariot with harmoniuos angels paving the way. They will show Jesus the way amongst the angel laiden highway. When he arrives he will transform the golden chariot into a really streched chariot to allow for room for all the souls to be accepted and alowed to ride back to the kingdom. Oh praise Jesus for the day of rekoning will soon be upon us. Bow before his presence and offer to be saved. It will be his decision to lead you to god.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

ilkhan said:


> I can't believe the levels of Christian hating now days. Yes we have our problems and yes we have our hipocrites but we are not "all" bad. Is it wrong to treat people like you would like to be treated? That is what I take from reading the bible. So SweatyC don't get on your high horse and judge people harshly for their beliefs. I try to "judge not lest ye be judged" but then your a douche.
> 
> Now make no mistake I've read revolations to and When I came to Christ I said "Why are you going to be so harsh on them all??" Now I know why "We are so freaking stupid." I can't wait for Christ to return and wipe that smug little grin off you humanists faces. But I don't hate you Christians are to be Ambassitors for Christ. Even though you clearly hate Christians in General that is fine I still want you to be free to hate and love as you see fit. "Vengence is mine sayeth the lord" so heap on the Coals bro. "The fool sayeth in his heart there is no God"
> 
> Now I have a problem with Christians to. Christians that promote pre-emptive war for instance they bother me. Even more then humanists who think its OK to kill babys. Being Christian to me means minding my own buisness, I have to many plankes in my eyes to be running around picking out specks in other peoples eyes.



you just judged.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 31, 2009)

jesus will arrive on another piece of toast.


----------



## atrumblood (Mar 31, 2009)

If all that religious stuff pans out to be real when I die. 

All I would have to say for myself would be: "Ahh Crap! "


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 31, 2009)

You guys are all playing. 

You know I AM Jesus. Its just a matter of Me telling My story and You believing. I've had many other revelations that have happened too. Its a story. These are Biblical times. I AM the Bright and Morning Star/Mourning Star. Have I not taken the blinds from Your eyes? Waking up the dead? Bringing a new covenant between God and the world.

Its only a matter of time before the world gets transformed to Gods Will. Gods will is good. Who doesn't want to go to heaven? Take a journey with Jesus. 

Do You want to stay in hell? If You know Jesus You will be risen and see with eagle eyes. Can You feel the wake that I have set in motion already? I know whats going to happen. Jesus is going to save the world and connect the Love of heaven to earth. Will You keep people in the dark under the oppression. The more people that get set FREE because of the Truth, the sooner heaven will come.

Who else has been trying to wake up souls to reality? There are some Angels but not enough. This is the first fruits harvest. You now know and will be risen to heaven on wings like eagles.


Isaiah 25

On this mountain he will destroy the veil that veils all peoples, The web that is woven over all nations; 
8 he will destroy death forever. The Lord GOD will wipe away the tears from all faces; The reproach of his people he will remove from the whole earth; for the LORD has spoken. 
9 On that day it will be said: "Behold our God, to whom we looked to save us! This is the LORD for whom We looked; let us rejoice and be glad that he has saved us!" 

"He will stretch forth his hands in "Moab" as a swimmer extends his hands to swim; He will bring low their pride as his hands sweep over them. 
12 The high-walled fortress he will raze, and strike it down level with the earth, with the very dust. "

Isaiah 26

"On that day they will sing this song in the land of We: "A strong city have We; he sets up walls and ramparts to protect us. 
2 Open up the gates to let in a nation that is just, one that keeps faith.
3 A nation of firm purpose you keep in peace; in peace, for its trust in you." 
4 Trust in the LORD forever! For the LORD is an eternal Rock. 
5 He humbles those in high places, and the lofty city he brings down; He tumbles it to the ground, levels it with the dust. 
6 It is trampled underfoot by the needy, by the footsteps of the poor.
7 The way of the just is smooth; the path of the just you make level. 
8 Yes, for your way and your judgments, O LORD, we look to you; Your name and your title are the desire of our souls. 
9 My soul yearns for you in the night, yes, my spirit within me keeps vigil for you; When your judgment dawns upon the earth, the world's inhabitants learn justice.
10 The wicked man, spared, does not learn justice; in an upright land he acts perversely, and sees not the majesty of the LORD.
11 O LORD, your hand is uplifted, but they behold it not; Let them be shamed when they see your zeal for your people: let the fire prepared for your enemies consume them. 
12 O LORD, you mete out peace to us, for it is you who have accomplished all we have done. 
13 O LORD, our God, other lords than you have ruled us; it is from you only that we can call upon your name. 
14 Dead they are, they have no life, shades that cannot rise; For you have punished and destroyed them, and wiped out all memory of them. 
15 You have increased the nation, O LORD, increased the nation to your own glory, and extended far all the borders of the land. 
16 O LORD, oppressed by your punishment, we cried out in anguish under your chastising. 
17 As a woman about to give birth writhes and cries out in her pains, so were we in your presence, O LORD. 
18 We conceived and writhed in pain, giving birth to wind; Salvation we have not achieved for the earth, the inhabitants of the world cannot bring it forth. 
19 1 But your dead shall live, their corpses shall rise; awake and sing, you who lie in the dust. For your dew is a dew of light, and the land of shades gives birth.
20 Go, my people, enter your chambers, and close your doors behind you; Hide yourselves for a brief moment, until the wrath is past. 
21 See, the LORD goes forth from his place, to punish the wickedness of the earth's inhabitants; The earth will reveal the blood upon her, and no longer conceal her slain. " 

Most people are brainwashed by the devil and the mainstream media. It makes Me sad that My people perish because of LACK OF KNOWLEDGE! 

*Out of many, One!* Thats Me. 


~PEACE~


----------



## atrumblood (Mar 31, 2009)

ok then. ................. Drugs are bad. Stick with the pot, and you will be free of such fairy tales. lol


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 31, 2009)

For those who have an ear let him hear. 

Isaiah 28

Woe to the majestic garland of the drunkard Ephraim, To the fading blooms of his glorious beauty, on the head of him who is stupefied with wine. 

2 2 Behold, the LORD has a strong one and a mighty, who, like a downpour of hail, a destructive storm, Like a flood of water, great and overflowing, levels to the ground with violence; 3 With feet that will trample the majestic garland of the drunkard Ephraim. 

4 The fading blooms of his glorious beauty on the head of the fertile valley Will be like an early fig before summer: when a man sees it, he picks and swallows it at once. 

5 On that day the LORD of hosts will be a glorious crown And a brilliant diadem to the remnant of his people, 

6 A Spirit of justice to him who sits in judgment, And strength to those who turn back the battle at the gate. 

7 But these also stagger from wine and stumble from strong drink: Priest and prophet stagger from strong drink, overpowered by wine; Led astray by strong drink, staggering in their visions, tottering when giving judgment.

8 Yes, all the tables are covered with filthy vomit, with no place left clean. 

9 3 "To whom would he impart knowledge? To whom would he convey the message? To those just weaned from milk, those taken from the breast? 

10 For he says, *'Command on command, command on command, rule on rule, rule on rule, here a little, there a little!'"* 

11 4 *Yes, with stammering lips and in a strange language he will speak to this people* 

12 to whom he said: This is the resting place, give rest to the weary; Here is repose-- but they would not listen. 

13 So for them the word of the LORD shall be: "*Command on command, command on command, Rule on rule, rule on rule, here a little, there a little!" So that when they walk, they stumble backward, broken, ensnared, and captured.* 

14 *Therefore, hear the word of the LORD, you arrogant, who rule this people in Jerusalem: *

15 5 Because you say, "We have made a covenant with death, and with the nether world we have made a pact; When the overwhelming scourge passes, it will not reach us; For we have made lies our refuge, and in falsehood we have found a hiding place,"-- 

16 6 Therefore, thus says the Lord GOD: See, I am laying a stone in Zion(RIU), a stone that has been tested, A precious cornerstone as a sure foundation; he who puts his faith in it shall not be shaken.

17 I will make of right a measuring line, of justice a level.-- Hail shall sweep away the refuge of lies, and waters shall flood the hiding place. 

18 Your covenant with death shall be canceled and your pact with the nether world shall not stand. When the overwhelming scourge passes, you shall be trampled down by it. 

19 *Whenever it passes, it shall take you; morning after morning it shall pass, By day and by night; terror alone shall convey the message. *

20 For the bed shall be too short to stretch out in, and the cover too narrow to wrap in. (When I moved back from My house in ME I went to My dads house and was laying in a bed too short for Me. The room that I was staying in had all sorts of star stickers and things hanging in the room making it look like a manger. It was there that I started to hear heavenly music coming from the My Angels. )

21 7 For the LORD shall rise up as on Mount Perazim, bestir himself as in the Valley of Gibeon, *To carry out his work, his singular work, to perform his deed, his strange deed. *

22 Now, be arrogant no more lest your bonds be tightened, For I have heard from the Lord, the GOD of hosts, *the destruction decreed for the whole earth. *

23 8 *Give ear and hear my voice, pay attention and listen to what I say: *

24 *Is the plowman forever plowing, always loosening and harrowing his land for planting?* 

25 9 When he has leveled the surface, does he not scatter gith and sow cumin, Put in wheat and barley, with spelt as its border? 

26 *He has learned this rule, instructed by his God. *

27 Gith is not threshed with a sledge, nor does a cartwheel roll over cumin. But gith is beaten out with a staff, and cumin crushed for food with a rod. 

28 No, he does not thresh it unendingly,* nor does he crush it with his noisy cartwheels and horses.*

29 *This too comes from the LORD of hosts; wonderful is his counsel and great his wisdom. *

I have not yet walked on water literally but when I was a scuba diving for quahogs I used to walk (pretty much) straight up under water on the ocean floor. I would carry about 300 pounds underwater going to the shore to drop off two bags of quahogs that weigh ~110lbs a piece. Than I had a big scuba tank and about 40lbs of lead weight attached to Me. I used to spend about 7 hours a day underwater (5 days a week) even in the cold December *New England* waters. I would harvest about 600 lbs of shellfish a day, that would feed a lot of people. All I needed was 6 bags to put the fish in and Jesus would work His magic. Someone say "Jesus knows how to multiply things".

I was also a fisherman for ~3 years and I did a lot of "walking on the water" then. Through some of the stormiest weather too. One time I woke up to lifting about 4 inches off My bed/rack with every "roll" (undulation) of the boat. I came up to the "bridge" see what the weather was like outside. There were like ~30 foot waves with wind blowing @ ~90-100 mph winds and the boat was ~63 ft. The captin was scared and was telling Me that he had never seen it so bad all the years of his fishing and We might sink. I reassured the captin that it would be all right and I believed in God that it would go away and it did. 

You will need to know these things in order to ascend. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Microdizzey (Mar 31, 2009)

SweatyC said:


> You're one crazy mofo....seriously....
> When I envision pure, malicious evil I don't think of this  . I think of you. You fanatical Christians are so painfully awful at pretending to be just, yet maniacally remarkable at being morally revolting. From one human being to another, you truly disgust me.


wtf lol

You watch too much TV and movies kid. Enjoy your life while you still have it. I hope it's not a depressive and angry one.


----------



## We Love 1 (Mar 31, 2009)

My buddy Isaiah 29. 

Woe to you, Ariel, Ariel, 
the city where David settled! 
Add year to year 
and let your cycle of festivals go on. 

2 Yet I will besiege Ariel; 
she will mourn and lament, 
she will be to me like an altar hearth. [a] 
3 *I will encamp against you all around; *
*I will encircle you with towers *
*and set up my siege works against you. *
4 Brought low, you will speak from the ground; 
your speech will mumble out of the dust. 
Your voice will come ghostlike from the earth; 
out of the dust your speech will whisper. 
5 *But your many enemies will become like fine dust, *
*the ruthless hordes like blown chaff. *
*Suddenly, in an instant, *
*6 the LORD Almighty will come *
*with thunder and earthquake and great noise, *
*with windstorm and tempest and flames of a devouring fire. *
7 Then the hordes of all the nations that fight against Ariel, 
that attack her and her fortress and besiege her, 
will be as it is with a dream, 
with a vision in the night- 
8 as when a hungry man dreams that he is eating, 
but he awakens, and his hunger remains; 
as when a thirsty man dreams that he is drinking, 
but he awakens faint, with his thirst unquenched. 
So will it be with the hordes of all the nations 
that fight against Mount Zion. 
9 *Be stunned and amazed, *
*blind yourselves and be sightless;* 
be drunk, but not from wine, 
stagger, but not from beer. 
10 *The LORD has brought over you a deep sleep: *
*He has sealed your eyes (the prophets *
*he has covered your heads (the seers). *
11 For you this whole vision is nothing but words sealed in a scroll. And if you give the scroll to someone who can read, and say to him, "Read this, please," he will answer, "I can't; it is sealed." 12 Or if you give the scroll to someone who cannot read, and say, "Read this, please," he will answer, "I don't know how to read." 
13 The Lord says: 
"These people come near to me with their mouth 
and honor me with their lips, 
but their hearts are far from me. 
*Their worship of Me *
*is made up only of rules taught by men*. [b] 
14 *Therefore once more I will astound these people *
*with wonder upon wonder; *
the wisdom of the wise will perish, 
the intelligence of the intelligent will vanish." 
15 Woe to those who go to great depths 
to hide their plans from the LORD, 
who do their work in darkness and think, 
"Who sees us? Who will know?" 
16 *You turn things upside down, *
*as if the potter were thought to be like the clay! *
*Shall what is formed say to him who formed it, *
*"He did not make me"? *
*Can the pot say of the potter, *
*"He knows nothing"? *
17 In a very short time, will not Lebanon be turned into a fertile field 
and the fertile field seem like a forest? 
18 *In that day the deaf will hear the words of the scroll, *
*and out of gloom and darkness *
*the eyes of the blind will see. *
19 Once more the humble will rejoice in the LORD; 
the needy will rejoice in the Holy One of Israel. 
20 The ruthless will vanish, 
the mockers will disappear, 
and all who have an eye for evil will be cut down- 
21 those who with a word make a man out to be guilty, 
who ensnare the defender in court 
and with false testimony deprive the innocent of justice. 
22 Therefore this is what the LORD, who redeemed Abraham, says to the house of Jacob: 
"No longer will Jacob be ashamed; 
no longer will their faces grow pale. 
23 When they see among them their children, 
the work of my hands, 
*they will keep my name holy; *
they will acknowledge the holiness of the Holy One of Jacob, 
*and will stand in awe of the God of Israel. *24 Those who are wayward in spirit will gain understanding; 
those who complain will accept instruction."

There are hidden meaning that I will disclose if You believe. 

Have I not given You the power to tread on the serpents/gov't of this earth? Who believes Jesus saves?

We are in the Earth but We are not of this Earth. You have been called by God. You are now an Angel in training. 

~PEACE~


----------



## wackymack (Mar 31, 2009)

All bow before Jesus,only Jesus would reveal himself in a mass public. Only Jesus would claim who he is to only back it up by evidence. Jesus is real!!!

Or Jesus would keep himself silent and reveal himself when the world needs him. To reveal himself now is to reveal a false prophet,a false god. The antichrist...


----------



## k4rnage (Mar 31, 2009)

LMFAO, we love 1 is a living joke. There is no saviour of mankind, only leaders of tribes. You can only truly save your self. So while someone is claiming to be the God or Messiah of the 'whole world', just remember that he still has yet to realize that every single one of his brothers and sisters is Christlike as himself AT THIS LEVEL of consciousness. I have a feeling that's Supriem Rockefeller on the other side of this message...bless you dear soul, whoever you are claiming to be Jesus, for there is no such thing as Reincarnation. There is only birth and re-birth, and I could only promise that Jesus wouldn't gloat or brag about himself on some timely marijuana forum, he wouldn't need to convince ANYONE of who he is, he would just let people figure it out for themselves. So lay off the LSD, we ALL know we are the saviour(s). Get over yourself and love your brothers and sisters, not just yourself. 

In love,
The Creator His-self


----------



## Dfunk (Mar 31, 2009)

Perhaps he could arrive on a magic carpet. Couldn't help myself...I pre-apologize if this offends anyone.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 31, 2009)

Dfunk said:


> Perhaps he could arrive on a magic carpet. Couldn't help myself...I pre-apologize if this offends anyone.


 
oh like alladen. but alladen was muslum and dark skin. jesus is a jew who is refered to be white and clean cut,even though to be more accurate,jesus would have tan/dark skin to be more accurate. also jesus was born in july not december 25th.

a carpet,now thats silly

jesus will arrive on a big floating turd in the sky. he will shower piss down from the heavens to purify us. a carpet is silly,a giant turd sounds about right


----------



## Dfunk (Apr 1, 2009)

A blimp would be best in my opinion.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 1, 2009)

Dfunk said:


> A blimp would be best in my opinion.


 
oh but fellow christian,the giant floatin turd will be much bigger than a blimp and it will hold billions of people


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sc1z9arhe0

People get ready Jesus is coming! 

The Bible stands for Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth. The planets are going to turn into heavenly bodies where everyone is rich. We will take care of Our people.

Let Me tell You about some other things that have happened too. First off let Me say that I didn't really pick up the Bible until I got into the mental hospital, but I always felt a close connection to God through My truth and actions. After I started reading the Bible I realized it was written for Me to discern and share. I believe in reincarnation of the soul otherwise why would Jesus have a Second Coming? I believe I wrote the Bible in My last physical life. I took the nails. 

Who knows and will not repent and ascend others into heaven too? Woe to these people.

Mark 8-38

"For whoever is ashamed of Me and My words in this adulterous and sinful generation,
of him the Son of Man also will be ashamed when He comes in the glory of His Father with the holy angels."

Just imagine all that I have had to suffer in order to bring this laid table forth. Not by man but by God. Our Dad. After I wrote this "God. Our Dad"I noticed this *G*od. *O*ur *D ad*. GOD anno domini (or after death?). 

This is the year of the LORD! 

I AM in a different demension. The world is for Jesus. They send secret messages via the radio and whatnot. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzKp2PeXeWI&feature=related

~PEACE~


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 1, 2009)

I speak the Truth. Listen to Me!

I have been randomly reading parts of the Bible bit by bit, here a little and there a little and it always seems like I read the right things at the perfect time. Undoubtedly!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_11

When they drew near to Jerusalem, to Bethphage and Bethany at the Mount of Olives, he sent two of his disciples 
2 and said to them, "Go into the village opposite you, and immediately on entering it, you will find a colt tethered on which no one has ever sat. Untie it and bring it here. 3 If anyone should say to you, 'Why are you doing this?' reply, 'The Master has need of it and will send it back here at once.'" 4 So they went off and found a colt tethered at a gate outside on the street, and they untied it. 5 Some of the bystanders said to them, "What are you doing, untying the colt?" 6 They answered them just as Jesus had told them to, and they permitted them to do it. 7 So they brought the colt to Jesus and put their cloaks over it. And he sat on it. 8 Many people spread their cloaks on the road, and others spread leafy branches that they had cut from the fields. 9 Those preceding him as well as those following kept crying out: "Hosanna! Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord! 10 Blessed is the kingdom of our father David that is to come! Hosanna in the highest!" 11 He entered Jerusalem and went into the temple area. He looked around at everything and, since it was already late, went out to Bethany with the Twelve. 
*Well its just happens to be the last time I was with My X fiance, I took her horseback riding IN RI (in Rhode Island). We drove a couple towns over from her town. This was the second time in this life that I've been horseback riding by Myself. I just really wanted to go horseback riding for some compelling reason even though I knew Me and her were going to brake up but We were still "trying to be friends" since We were engaged for ~2 years. It was like a last "horaa". *

*So We get there and We go to a bence to wait for the lady. I saw which horse I wanted to ride. He was the meanest off them all, so beautiful and strong. And actually You'll never believed what happened unless You trust Jesus.*

*They wanted to give Me another horse but I just knew I was getting the colt. I just asked nicely if I could ride him, and they were VERY nice and said sure. They then tell Me that the horse was never riden before Me there. They just got the horse in a few days ago and NO ONE rode it yet. There were two ladies at this time and one of them were saying the horse might be wild. I said I could handle it and it was done. They untied the horse and sadled it up. I then jumped on the horse and off We went. *

*I actually saw a fishercat fighting with some low branches. I was saying how it looks like hes boxing the little bush. The fishercat was only about 30 feet away and he wasn't afraid of the horses at all. Actually We saw him on the way back too doing the same thing. I saw some deer there too. My horse was so fiesty, he kept trying to run in front of the lady guide and it was just the way I wanted. As I'm reading Scripture right now I see that "and others cut down leafy branches", I recall that the girl I was following might have broken a couple branches to free up the way. My X was following a little farther behind (~20ft) on a slower "donkey" like horse. *

*Today is the first day that I've read this piece from the Bible. I have been fullfilling many scriptures to a T and not being aware of it until now. *

12 2 The next day as they were leaving Bethany he was hungry. 13 Seeing from a distance a fig tree in leaf, he went over to see if he could find anything on it. When he reached it he found nothing but leaves; it was not the time for figs. 14 And he said to it in reply, "May no one ever eat of your fruit again!" And his disciples heard it. 15 3 They came to Jerusalem, and on entering the temple area he began to drive out those selling and buying there.* He overturned the tables of the money changers and the seats of those who were selling doves (preachers). *16 He did not permit anyone to carry anything through the temple area. (*Not too many people came into My house in ME because I was growing weed and was paranoid because it was steaming up My house in the winter time because I was recirculating the growroom air to help with heating the house. And when the ~800 cfm fan came on, it would sound like a small hurricane*.)17 Then he taught them saying, "*Is it not written: 'My house shall be called a house of prayerfor all peoples'? But you have made it a den of thieves*." (I felt as though I was a criminal because of growing Mary J.)18 The chief priests and the scribes came to hear of it and were seeking a way to put him to death, yet they feared him because the whole crowd was astonished at his teaching. 19 When evening came, they went out of the city. 20 Early in the morning, as they were walking along, they saw the fig tree withered to its roots. 21 Peter remembered and said to him, "Rabbi, look! The fig tree that you cursed has withered." 22 Jesus said to them in reply, "Have faith in God. 23 Amen, I say to you, whoever says to this mountain, 'Be lifted up and thrown into the sea,' and does not doubt in his heart but believes that what he says will happen, it shall be done for him. 24 *Therefore I tell you, all that you ask for in prayer, believe that you will receive it and it shall be yours. *25 When you stand to pray, forgive anyone against whom you have a grievance, so that your heavenly Father may in turn forgive you your transgressions." 26 ) 4 27 5 They returned once more to Jerusalem. As he was walking in the temple area, the chief priests, the scribes, and the elders approached him 28 and said to him, "By what authority are you doing these things? Or who gave you this authority to do them?" 29 Jesus said to them, "I shall ask you one question. Answer me, and I will tell you by what authority I do these things. 30 Was John's baptism of heavenly or of human origin? Answer me." 31 They discussed this among themselves and said, "If we say, 'Of heavenly origin,' he will say, '(Then) why did you not believe him?' 32 But shall we say, 'Of human origin'?"--they feared the crowd, for they all thought John really was a prophet. 33 So they said to Jesus in reply, "We do not know." Then Jesus said to them, "Neither shall I tell you by what authority I do these things." 

(I have an uncle John, and last time I saw him he was saying that he saw "aliens" come down some time ago in their space ships. He said they looked similar to Us. I don't believe he would have a reason to lie about it. )

These things are happening. I had to remind Myself about My past life. I wrote the Bible so I could wake people up in a later time in the future. Which is now present. 

So now You know You have been reincarnated to be a witness once more. Now do You remember who You are? An Angel of the LORD yet?

There is more. Its going to be like a rush of water flowing throughout the Earth, inside and out. Its going to be like connecting to the center of the Earths core to recieve power. Its going to be like playing marbels with planets in a 2 dimensional world from above. Its going to be like throwing galaxies as if frisbees. Its going to be like cloning universes. Its going to be like picking where Your soul goes. 

You have to read the Bible like its meant for You to have wisdom about the present from the past. Like going from One Age to another. You have to read it like Christ is here, NOW! You will realize the power of the Holy Ghost/Me. You will see how good God is. 

It will be like removing the blinds from the eyes. Like going from an enslaved world full of peasants to a galactic enterprise full of wealth. It will be like the Earth blowing up like a balloon with all sorts of underground worlds taping into FREE geo-thermal energy for power. It will be like planet hopping on a weekend. It will be like heaven.

~PEACE~


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

Now don't start bothering me with religious spam, We,but you should listen to this song over and over again.You'd like that.It's also a good movie.Elmer Gantry, about religious hypocrisy.[youtube]amznbi0lFaU[/youtube]


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 1, 2009)

wow some strangeness going on here lol


----------



## bossman88188 (Apr 1, 2009)

all i need is for him to smoke me out just imagine what his herb must taste like heaven
i think im going to hell in a bucket for that one


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I can show You the world. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EURMECNynHw

Do You trust Me?







I AM like Aladdin. Al addin(g) the world up with Angels. God Our Dad has got My back so I can have Your back. We have the genie (Spirit) to let out for everyone. 

Genie- a Spirit, *often appearing in human form*, that when summoned by a person carries out the wishes of the summoner.








Jesus has a blanket (magic carpet) covering the WHOLE Earth in information by the works of My hands. My word*S* are My *S*word(s). word*s* = *s*word. Double edged sword cutting through the devils/gov't lies to make a way, where there seemes to be no way. 


I AM like 1 AM in the morning. The turning back of time from completing a cycle. One step into the dawning of a NEW AGE. 




For We know that if our earthly dwelling, 1 a tent, should be destroyed, We have a building from God, a dwelling not made with hands, eternal in heaven. 2 2 For in this tent We groan, longing to be further clothed with our heavenly habitation 3 if indeed, when We have taken it off, 3 We shall not be found naked. 4 For while We are in this tent We groan and are weighed down, because We do not wish to be unclothed 4 but to be further clothed, so that what is mortal may be swallowed up by life. 5 *Now the One who has prepared Us for this very thing is God, who has given Us the Spirit as a first installment*. 5 6 6 So We are always courageous, although We know that while We are at home in the body We are away from the Lord, 7 for We walk by faith, not by sight. 8 Yet We are courageous, and We would rather leave the body and go home to the Lord. 9 Therefore, We aspire to please Him, whether We are at home or away. 10 For We must all appear 7 before the judgment seat of Christ, so that each one may receive recompense, according to what he did in the body, whether good or evil. 11 8 Therefore, since we know the fear of the Lord, We try to persuade others; but We are clearly apparent to God, and I hope We are also apparent to your consciousness. 12 We are not commending Ourselves to you again but giving you an opportunity to boast of Us, so that you may have something to say to those who boast of external appearance rather than of the heart. 13 For if We are out of our minds, 9 it is for God; if we are rational, it is for you. 14 10 *For the Love of Christ impels Us, once We have come to the conviction that One died for all; therefore, all have died. **15 **He indeed died for all, so that those who live might no longer live for themselves but for Him who for their sake died and was raised. *16 Consequently, 11 from now on We regard no one according to the flesh; even if We once knew Christ according to the flesh, yet now We know him so no longer. 17 So whoever is in Christ is a new creation: the old things have passed away;* behold, new things have come. *18 12 *And all this is from God, who has reconciled us to himself through Christ and given us the ministry of reconciliation, *19 *namely, God was reconciling the world to himself in Christ, not counting their trespasses against them and entrusting to us the message of reconciliation*. 20 So We are ambassadors for Christ, as if God were appealing through us. We implore you on behalf of Christ, be reconciled to God. 21 13 *For our sake he made him to be sin who did not know sin, so that We might become the righteousness of God in him. * 

Who will deny Me?

Is it not I that picks the systems of the universe? Did I not place Myself into this place in time to bring this message? Who else but the Son of God? The LORD of Hosts. 

http://endtimepilgrim.org/unleavened.htm

"For I indeed, as absent in body but present in Spirit, have already judged (as though I were present) him who has so done this deed. In the name of Our Lord Jesus Christ, when You are gathered together, along with My Spirit, with the power of Our Lord Jesus Christ, deliver such a One to satan for the destruction of the flesh, that his spirit may be saved in the day of the Lord Jesus.

Your glorying is not good. Do You not know that a little heaven, heavens up the whole Earth? Therefore purge out the old leaven(sin), that You may be a new Earth, since the Earth is truly are unheavenly. For indeed Christ, Our Passover, was sacrificed for Us. "

*The main meal that I've had in the past couple days has been pizza(unleavened bread). My mom brought it home the other day unknowingly. Right now they are cooking two halfs of a sockeye fish. *

"For the bread of God is He who comes down from heaven 
and gives life to the world." 

John 6:50 
"This is the bread which comes down from heaven, 
that one may eat of it and not die." John 6:51 
*I am the living bread which came down from heaven.* 
If anyone eats of this bread, he will live forever; 
and the bread that I shall give is My flesh, 
which I shall give for the life of the world.

The Pharisees, the religious establishment of the time, knew very well what Jesus was talking about. They were well versed in the typology of the Messiah as the Bread of Heaven. They knew when He referred to Himself as the Bread of Heaven He was claiming to be the promised Messiah, the Holy One of Israel. That is why they took up stones to stone Him. 
Jesus was the final and perfect sacrifice for sin. *His body, broken and humbled on the cross, was offered for our redemption. *He was buried just as the eve of the Feast of Unleavened Bread approached. *And thus Jesus Christ*/Yeshua Hamashiach* fulfilled the Feast of Unleavened Bread*."

Right now, I'm catching up to Myself. I have been fullfilling prophecy without even knowing it. I'm keeping an *eye* out now. 

~PEACE~


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 2, 2009)

The Fray- You found Me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obhdTlImFBo


*I found God*
*
*On the corner of first and "*I'm a Star*" Amistad
Where the west was all but won
*All alone, smoking His last cigarette (I quit smoking the other day. I've been depressed lately because My family think I'm crazy for believing I'm Jesus.)
*I Said where you been, he said ask anything
Where were you?
When everything was falling apart
All my days were spent by the telephone
It never rang
And all I needed was a call
That never came
To the corner of first and "*I'm a Star*" Amistad

Lost and insecure
*You found me, you found me*
Lying on the floor
Surrounded, surrounded
Why&#8217;d you have to wait?
Where were you? Where were you?
Just a little late
*You found me, you found me*

In the end everyone ends up alone
Losing her, the only one who&#8217;s ever known
Who I am, who I&#8217;m not, who I want to be
No way to know how long she will be next to me

Lost and insecure
You found me, you found me
Lying on the floor
Surrounded, surrounded
Why&#8217;d you have to wait?
Where were you, where were you?
Just a little late
*You found me, you found me
*
Early morning, City breaks
I&#8217;ve been calling for years and years and years and years
And you never left me no messages
You never send me no letters
You got some kind of nerve, taking *OVER OUR WORLD* "all I want" * (Will it go down in history that Jesus died for nothing?)*

Lost and insecure
You found me, you found me
Lying on the floor
Where were you where were you

Lost and insecure
You found me, you found me
Lying on the floor
Surrounded, surrounded
Why&#8217;d you have to wait?
Where were you, where were you?
Just a little late
*You found me, you found me*

*Why&#8217;d you have to wait?
To find me, to find me
*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cqJJ-u0nog&feature=related

^^ Go to 2 mins 8 seconds and listen to what he says. "Grant Him *One Last GEORGE*! "



Have You ever felt like some people are just evil in the world? It makes Me so sad. 

I know who I AM. Who loves God?

Let it be know that people have been brainwashed and poisoned. Let it be known that Jesus is the Way, Truth and the Life. 

~PEACE~


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 3, 2009)

You have some twisted humor we love.


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 3, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> You have some twisted humor we love.


Hey HG.

I AM figuring things out. 

Don't play anymore Hom*36*rown. I just spent a little time thinking about You and You know. 

You know these things. You know that My moms maiden name is Kennedy. You know that I was living at *36* Aroostook. You knew My last name is Oliveira and thats why You have the olives in Your sig pic. 

You believe in Jesus. Its funny because I've been like a vagabond lately. After I got out of the mental hospital I saw My uncle John and Paul which are both Kennedys. I didn't see them both for a long time before that too. 

I stayed with My uncle* Paul* for about a week, he loves Jesus but didn't really say much after I told him I AM Jesus. My feet were like crippled while I was staying with My uncle Paul because the days before I was walking all over the town delivering the links to people showing what Jesus can do. The reason why My feet were so fragile was because when I was in the mental hospital I wasn't walking around much, I was sleeping for most of the time. They kept Me in there for a month. So I couldn't walk because it was so much pain. 

My uncle *John* is really smart and he was telling Me that he has seen "aliens" in UFOs before.

I stayed with My cusin for a while whos name is *Peter*. 

I have a close friend *Mark* too hes cool. 

I took My first flight to Myrtle beach SC to stay with My aunt and her daughter. I have an uncle *Luke* that lives there too but he was away on buisness. When I flew back to Boston I came through the thick clouds. 

So its almost like the New Testament. There are more Biblical stories that outlined what I have done recently too. 

A little by a little. 

~PEACE~


----------



## monsterkillr1 (Apr 3, 2009)

SweatyC said:


> You're one crazy mofo....seriously....
> When I envision pure, malicious evil I don't think of this  . I think of you. You fanatical Christians are so painfully awful at pretending to be just, yet maniacally remarkable at being morally revolting. From one human being to another, you truly disgust me.


 
very scarey....sheep.


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 3, 2009)

We Love 1 said:


> Hey HG.
> 
> I AM figuring things out.
> 
> ...


dont forget 3 6's(666). And also if you take the two digits in your age, subtract them from your total age, and then multiply by 2 you get 36. Im just kidding w/ you bro. So whyd you go to the mental hospital? Did someone have you committed? What did they do to you in the mental hospital, they didnt give you any medication or anything? some lithium perhaps. I dont believe in jesus, and I definitely do not believe you are him. In fact I, as well as any other sane person will tell you you are not. What I mean is, don't you think that perhaps all these people think you are a little cooky for a reason? Dont you think they put you in a hospital for a reason? Do you ever consider that maybe everyone else is right, and that you are not jesus. Just wondering.


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 3, 2009)

We have the BEST GOD. 

My God wants to get rid of the slave system currently in place that is keeping Gods CHILDREN in opression. God wants to make things FREE for EVERYONE! Theres going to be thousands of layers in underground cities which will blow the Earth up like a ballon, and most of the power for electricity will come from the Earths molten core. *Its like a second Son sitting at Our feet waiting to be tapped into for POWER. FREE electricity, water, food, clothing, housing and all of that will be provided by Gods hands/swords. *

*We are CHILDREN of the most HI(GH) GOD, waiting to be set FREE from the MATRIX of lost dead sheep. Our imagination is Our only limitation, but its going to take a rich society to do that. Thats why God is going to take control and bring the world to their knees begging and appreciating the new monetary system. It will be a system of WEALTH and not debt. *

The reason why everyone is going to be so wealthy is because God wants to send robots to start terraforming other planets and building castles for Us. Other planets will first be blown up like a balloon because the underground cities are going to be miles deep. Then the pyramaid building, aradise and farms will be placed on top for people too. God likes to do a lot of fun things so be prepared to live a little. All it takes is FAITH the size of a mustard seed. After that, Our worlds will grow into the next ascention because of The Resurected Son of Man.

Our flying saucers will take Us to other worlds IN THE BLINK OF AN EYE. Humans came from outer space. Every creature is like an alien. God made all aliens. Alien is cool as long as their is PEACE. Its not the aliens to be afraid of, its the CENTRAL BANKS and those who are in cohoots with them. Ask Yourself, why hasn't this stuff been taught to You by the TV? Its because everyone is an actor, those who know about REALITY can't really preach about it on the TV. 

Just always remember that God always wants the BEST for EVERYONE. He wants everyone to live as One. Find the problems of the world and fix them. This Your time too. Shine like Star. God wants the planets to be run by Him with assistance of (the WORLDS) online help. I believe everyone should have a computer first, and then important global descisions should be made into online polls/forums, to see where everyone stands.

Who doesn't want to live like GODS CHOSEN CHILDREN? We will live like movie stars. Whos to say that God doesn't want people to have wings and fly like birds, in the near future?

God is about justice, peace, prosperity, deepness, science, health, engineering and all things that bring better beings to people. God will bring better people into Your life, His Angels to come save the lost. Just imagine how much wealth Jesus can bring people of the nations! This is only the tip of whats to come. 

God Loves You and Me. All these will come to pass and more. Because Our worlds are now collideing. 

Who do You think caused this economic crisis? Me. I'm not trying to brag or anything but a couple days after I told the world My name the stock market crashed (like) 777 points and then it all started to go downhill from there. I knew what kind of repercussion I would have, but I did it to get the worlds attention because God doesn't want any more suffering for Him people. The world is now on FIRE from My double edged swords piercing the sky. I tell You the Truth, I saw God in the sky holding (like) a sickle across His chest and His face was lit up by the Sun, I could see hair too. I pointed up to show a witness that was with Me. Who else can say the same?

So its not going to get better intil God gets His way. Who doesn't agree with what I have to say?

~PEACE~


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 3, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> dont forget 3 6's(666). And also if you take the two digits in your age, subtract them from your total age, and then multiply by 2 you get 36. Im just kidding w/ you bro. So whyd you go to the mental hospital? Did someone have you committed? What did they do to you in the mental hospital, they didnt give you any medication or anything? some lithium perhaps. I dont believe in jesus, and I definitely do not believe you are him. In fact I, as well as any other sane person will tell you you are not. What I mean is, don't you think that perhaps all these people think you are a little cooky for a reason? Dont you think they put you in a hospital for a reason? Do you ever consider that maybe everyone else is right, and that you are not jesus. Just wondering.


I'm going to go off on a tangent for a minute. 

Do I have an esoteric story to tell or what? HAHA 

The reason why I said that the anti Christ was We Tarded was because under that time period in My life I doubted Jesus and God because I saw the movie Zietgiest. They really made fun of God and Jesus in the first section of that movie. Those who saw it will know what I'm talking about. So I was sceptical because Jesus hasn't been know to be alive for over ~2000 years and I just didn't understand His words then. But I didn't pick up a Bible back then either, I believe it was better that way too because its not like I was doing these things on purpose. Its just how My life brought Me. I wasn't trying to become be Jesus, but to just have the good morals He had. 

HAHA  Anyways, (under the name of We Tarded) what happened was I started to tell people there might not be a Jesus because of the biased information on the movie. For example I was taught Jesus (or Christ) only came once but the evidence supported otherwise. And another thing that was weird was when I had 666 post count on RIU I left it on there for like a day and then three people pointed it out to Me, saying something like "Wow You stopped at 666 posts right after You stopped believing in God". And it was something that really stood out to Me because I was using a name like We Tarded. I remember thinking, wondering if I was the anti Christ because I started to doubt about where I came from (as far as being a evolved mistake or a creation of God) and I wanted others to know that religion was just a big hoax. At that point in time I also planned on taking the gov't out single handedly by revealing all the brainwash and lies. If no one else would do it, than I would do it. I didn't want to have to pay back My IRS taxes so I figured I would take down the IRS. 

Anyone hear what I AM saying?

I believe We all died along with Jesus, and now its time to bring heaven down. Who will keep heaven away from GODS CHILDREN?



hom36rown said:


> Do you ever consider that maybe everyone else is right, and that you are not jesus. Just wondering.


No, I AM Jesus. Its just that I've been wearing a crown of thorns lately. Its really sad to see so many people living in bondage/hell. Jesus is a Man of long sorrows, thats just how it had to be, it was Gods plan to humble Himself. 

Plus do You guys think You could find a better Jesus? Its like I've already died for You guys so tell Me what I wouldn't give for You? Some of You don't have much faith otherwise You would know what I say is True. 

Who else will tell You what Jesus will? No one on TV. My people will know My voice. 

Think about the parable with the wineskins. What I meant was that the Soul needs a new body at every NEW AGE. New skin for a born again Soul. So in order for Jesus to come back, I needed a NEW BODY OF CHRIST. Also I'm talking about The Holy Church too. 

"In using this illustration, *Jesus had in mind* the "modern" innovations of the religious leaders of His day as they attempted to mix *their new* doctrines and traditions with the old wine skin of God's Word.

You guys might not know it, but JESUS is an advanced being from the heavens. The next step in the NEW AGE with God. 

I'm waking up and bringing others with Me. Just watch the Christian talk shows and ask Yourself, who knows what Jesus knows right now? Or even the people on TV, who knows what Jesus knows?



hom36rown said:


> So whyd you go to the mental hospital? Did someone have you committed? What did they do to you in the mental hospital, they didnt give you any medication or anything? some lithium perhaps. I dont believe in jesus, and I definitely do not believe you are him. In fact I, as well as any other sane person will tell you you are not. What I mean is, don't you think that perhaps all these people think you are a little cooky for a reason? Dont you think they put you in a hospital for a reason? .


Well (most) everyone is brainwashed because they were programmed by trash. Some people just can't fathom the depths of Gods wisdom. We are just here to explain and teach. We know whats best. We are GODS chosen Ones. If You hear and believe than You are a chosen One. 

I'm not perfect, but I might be perfect for the job God (My Dad) wanted Me to have. Do You know what Jesus had to deal with back in the day? People didn't believe Him either and because He was claiming to be the Son of Man and they wanted to kill Him. People didn't love Him much while He was alive. Same here. 

But I tell You this, I will soon be taking over the world with My Angels. Get ready because the flood gates of heaven are going to pour out Love for the whole WORLD. 

Have You not seen that I AM great? Able to turn this world right side up, right on time. If You doubt then let it be know how You would have treated Jesus back 2000 years ago. 

Jesus went to Calvary, but I went to a mental hospital that started with a C. Do You see?

About the mental hospitals. I actually went twice, the first time was for 3 weeks and the second time was 4 weeks. The first time My step mother (a "Roman") sent Me, and the last time was My mom. I guess I'll just talk about it now. 

First off, I'm a cool guy. I'm a little sad right now because I want the world to know what I want to give them and how much they have been screwed. Don't You know that God is a jealous God? He lives in Me and works/"mannafeasts" through Us. 

Another reason why I feel bad is because I have to bring the world to its knees in order for the system to change. I know the ending, its just a slow process. Everything will be good and everyone will Love God for blessing Us. 

Ohh, its a long story. But I had to lose My life in order to find it. I was always in advanced classes, and I have unlimited potential too. I'll talk about how I started to come to My conclusions (about Me being Jesus) in a little bit. I'm going to smoke some Herb now. 

Blessed are those that have faith in God. 

~PEACE~


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Have you no eyes to see?

Have you no ears to hear?

Have you no heart to feel?

Have you no brain to think?

Have I not poured all these things into Your life to wake You up from when You were dead?

Who is on the same page as Me? Everyone will say "We Love Jesus", or "We Love One Jesus", which is Me. And Jesus will bless all with His hands of Love and Creation. Building in the minds of My people just how it will be. Heaven is just Jesus away. Jesus will make all the things needed FREE, like computers, food, clothing, a gym, shelter, water and basic living needs. Those who work harded will be given more but it won't really matter because everyone is going to be filthy rich anyways. The robots will start terraforming other planets for Us, getting them ready to be lived in. It will be like Our race will rappidly advance mentally within a short amout of time. And that will change Our worlds for the better. When is not better for a man to be knowledgeable? The SPACE AGE has arrived with Jesus. 

Who can't Jesus provide for? What can't Jesus do? I believe Jesus can do anything! Do You have FAITH the size of a mustard seed?

~PEACE~


----------



## dynamitejack (Apr 5, 2009)

The only reason God exists is because of a lack of understanding of the Earth and space. Greeks invented Gods from their understanding of the world and their perception of perfection . Christians invented God because they had a little bit better understanding of the world and it became popular belief. Since humans were able to express them selfs they attempted to describe what happened around them. 

Just because you and a majority of the world believe in a Christian God does that mean that all of the Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Aztecs, Egyptians, Greeks, Romans (ect.) were all wrong?????? How do you know you aren't wrong? I'm sure all the above religions/civilizations didn't think they were wrong what makes Christians any different?


----------



## dynamitejack (Apr 5, 2009)

dynamitejack said:


> The only reason God exists is because of a lack of understanding of the Earth and space. Greeks invented Gods from their understanding of the world and their perception of perfection . Christians invented God because they had a little bit better understanding of the world and it became popular belief. Since humans were able to express them selfs they attempted to describe what happened around them.
> 
> Just because you and a majority of the world believe in a Christian God does that mean that all of the Jews, Muslims, Buddhists, Aztecs, Egyptians, Greeks, Romans (ect.) were all wrong?????? How do you know you aren't wrong? I'm sure all the above religions/civilizations didn't think they were wrong what makes Christians any different?


By the way, THE EARTH IS OLDER THAN 5000 YEARS OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IF YOU DON'T THINK SO PLEASE EXPLAIN THE DINOSAURS AND WHY THE BIBLE HAS NEVER SAID ANYTHING ABOUT GOD CREATING THEM. (I will give you a hint: the people who wrote the bible didn't know about dinosaurs.) PEOPLE WROTE THE BIBLE AND PEOPLE LIE FOR MONEY!!!!!

Explain the story of Gilgamesh. IT IS THE STORY OF NOAH WRITTEN THOUSANDS OF YEARS PRIOR TO THE BIBLE.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 7, 2009)

jesus coming back? will we still be in iraq? no way. we cant even get along with each other and this world is full of fear and hate. and as for jesus being the savior of mankind, and the heaven and hell thing...its a way to control the masses: act right in this life and you spend eternity in heaven, or act wrong and suffer in hell...it keeps the sheep together safely in a flock....i believe we create our own heaven and hell in this moment while we are alive on this earth. a "living karma" if you will. i believe all things are connected and all things have a spirit. saying that someone will go to hell for having an abortion, being born gay and living a gay lifestyle, or following a different religion and protesting for these things tear up familys, ruin relationships, cause depression, and further perpetuate fear and propaganda and hate. i would rather be in hell with all those people then in your "heaven"


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

The man who never was. It will be a miracle that's for sure.

out.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 7, 2009)

i dont know about "the man who never was"...i wasnt there. maybe jesus was a real man who was a healer...maybe people with control and power issues decided to take the story too far.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 7, 2009)

Since there is no historical evidence of Jesus, I'll go with MYTH. Even Mohammad can be proven to have existed, that's something at least.

out.


----------



## We Love 1 (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys aren't hearing what I'm saying?

This is how I got My name. I was supposed to be a girl (because of My heartbeat), and My parents were going to name Me Georgina, after My aunt. If I were a boy they were going to name Me Anthony. But I came out a boy and My mother said "its George" at her first sight of Me at the last moment. And I got the middle name Manuel after My grandfather on My dads side. 



I'm a leo, bull and have wings (eyes) like an eagle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherub

the cherubim as a tetrad of living creatures, each having four faces: of a *lion, an ox, an eagle, and a man*.

*Am I not an angel? Do You believe this is all an accident? Do You not see how God (Dad) has everything at His feet?*


The last 4 digits of My social are *67 23*. And I found God (or more like God found Me) just about on My *23* birthday at *67* ash park dr. 

My licens plate reads 33 *WH* 36. @ 33 Jesus went/rose to the *W*hite *H*ouse (in the sky). And 36 has many Biblical meanings too. 

I'm touching My world from the inside out. Nothing will ever be the same with Jesus around! I make all things new.

Its like the MATRIX, where I AM NEO, and only the people of Zion (RIU) know about NEO. I'm on the inside of the mirror. I have swalled the red pill. The ones that don't believe will just stay behind like lost sleeping souls. 

I AM going to rewrite the systems of the world so that EVERYONE will see what O My God can do.

This world is like childs play. Once everyone knows what Jesus stands for than EVERYONE will live as One. One for all and all for One. 

There is no other God besides Me. What other "god" can contend?

The world is going to wake up one morning and everything will be taken care of by Jesus. Its in the process.

If Jesus would die for You, what do You have to worry about? 

I'm going to pull this world apart until the day that every knee bows and every tongue confesses that Jesus is LORD and Savior! 

Because of My (finger) nails, I AM in U 2. 

Right now I am weak, but through My weakness I will bring heaven because of My nails. 

I have the rest of My life to play this game. I know how things will unfold, I'm just giving You a heads up. 

Who can say I AM not worthy? Who doesn't want a Savior? 

Its doesn't matter anyways, I AM King George!

I'm so smart I invented My own novel electronic device in sophmore year in highschool. Its called a Bi-polar Voltage Divider, BVD. Its like a potentiometer except it connects @ 360 degrees and theirs another lead attached to it. 

I'm just trying to reach down to bring others to heaven before My final ascention. Jesus, Savior, friend of sinners became poor so We may live. 

This is how I feel right now. I even grew a beard and longer hair. 







~PEACE~


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

We Love...I'm going to stick with...ur a delusional kook...

out.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 8, 2009)

i believe what you are saying. its called synchronicity a term coined by carl jung. i wish you the best, but talking like an arrogant prick wont make anyone believe in jesus. funny but the red pill i took to go down the rabbit hole showed me something completely different...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

Religion is a form of narcissism. We love is a classic example.

out.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 8, 2009)

keep the people divided fighting amongst themselves. its like the willie lynch slave doctrine completely applies today only insted of light and dark skinned blacks, its groups of people and religon(still race)


----------



## duff420 (Apr 8, 2009)

yall cant be serious about this crap. jesus died many many years ago. dead people dont come back to life, proven fact. lol. well some cases they do with the help of a surgeon/doctor. god aint real stop wasting ur lives praising somthing thats not real. go out have fun and live life to the fullest well you still can.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll go one better... jesus never lived...

out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2009)

dude i heard he came back burnt into a slice of toast didn't he?


----------



## cream8 (Apr 8, 2009)

no burnt into a flour tortilla....mmmmm christy soft tacos


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2009)

The bible said Jesus will come like a thief in the night.... stolen anything recently?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

But it's written down in this here book!!  SEE?? Just read it!!! Lawdy...

out.


----------



## ANC (Apr 8, 2009)

Man I wish I kept count of how many times in my life I went from a believer to an unbeliever and back again.

I Believe god is mercifull in providing me with more and more good sense in seeing the truth.

Oh just in case you would count me under the uninformed sheeple...
I am very well versed in ancient religions, astrology , astronomy, mushroom lore etc. and the history of te world... in stead of finding contradiction, I found affirmation of a presence that repeats fractaly trough time and fractaly through space even to the stars.

As it is in the heavens so it is on earth.
What is, was, and will be again.


----------



## twostarhotel (Apr 8, 2009)

if the man known as jesus possibly a guy named jmmanuael comes back it may be through a worm hole or in a space ship
with others too around or near 2012, with 6 billion people on earth and the current position of our planet im thinking the people who put us here on earth are coming back to save us from destroying our selfs or to save us from the earth destrorying us not all of us though


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

I too believe in the creation point, but G*D or whatever you want to call "it", cannot be found in ANY book or religion. It's just a controlling mechanism, one of many. I could raise you ANC (can I? ) on Dr. Suess and you would turn out just as well.

out.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I too believe in the creation point, but G*D or whatever you want to call "it", cannot be found in ANY book or religion. It's just a controlling mechanism, one of many. I could raise you ANC (can I? ) on Dr. Suess and you would turn out just as well.
> 
> out.


 
i dont think jesus would come back as a little white nut. scientifically he was born in july,and he was dark skined,not white. so you could potentially rerinstate that barrack obama is jesus.

religion is for those who cant see the truth and need to hide in a shroud of secrecy and dillusional impotance


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree that IF jesus ever lived ( I don't believe it tho), he wasn't born in december. The church simply glommed onto existing holidays already in place. Another tip off to the canard. Holidays were very much synched up with the change os seasons....and July doesn't fit in.

out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2009)

And on the 99th day the lord invented the 4 day weekend. loved by all..............


----------



## ANC (Apr 9, 2009)

wackymack said:


> i dont think jesus would come back as a little white nut. scientifically he was born in july,and he was dark skined,not white.


 
This is one of the most common delusions of our time... the ancient egyptians for instance were caucasian... google it...


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 9, 2009)

The Egyptians always seem to have their sh*t together.  I wish i could walk like them too.

out.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 12, 2009)

we,believe what ever you want to believe.

but lastnight lying in bed,i found god. more like god found me

its so simple,why try look for him when he is underneath our feet. god made us in his image. god created all of the creatures in his image,god is not in the sky but more or less right beneath us. it makes sense huh?

when ever we pick up a stone or dirt,we are holding hands with god,this planet is our kingdom,our heaven. it gets no better than this. to die knowing who god is and what he looks like is something that so many are blinded to see.







is it not beautiful?

god is awesome,god hides in the most noticable place. to hide is to make yourself visible from within.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah, it's all about us.


out.


----------



## wackymack (Apr 12, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yeah, it's all about us.
> 
> 
> out.


 
its so simple is it not?

i was like holyshit,wow really?

its kinda funny that god does exist,but its not in the image we thought it would be.

totally cool huh?


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 12, 2009)

Yah...rippin.

out.


----------



## Line276 (Apr 12, 2009)

I think God is what you want him to be.


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

Line276 said:


> I think God is what you want him to be.



And there in lies the root of all problems with religion. 


out.


----------



## Brazko (Apr 13, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yeah, it's all about us.
> 
> 
> out.


No, It's About GOD



wackymack said:


> its so simple is it not?
> 
> i was like holyshit,wow really?
> 
> ...


To Know God is to Know Thyself, To Understand the Universe, You only need to Look Within Thyself......it is Too Simple



Line276 said:


> I think God is what you want him to be.


This is true because nothing exists outside of God, even in its non-existence


----------



## CrackerJax (Apr 13, 2009)

It's simple alright...

out.


----------



## Links420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dude, you need to realize you are delusional. "Jesus" was actually known as the "hadraht isa" or "the blessed one. He abolished the state of Israel, which was the staging point of the conquering kingdoms of Rome and Britain. When the tyrants got sent back to their kingsdoms they impostered the judaic faith by founding the christian and catholic churches, and then restricted the freedom of religion of the people to enforce those churches by torturing people to death if they didn't accept the church, that was the first 90 years after the hadraht isa abolished israel, it was known as the "dark ages". Most of the prophecies are spoken to the middle eastern people, and are metaphorical, you might be mataphorically a martyr, and willing to try and speak a morally correct word and get "crucified for your sacrifice" as if you are "the christ", but you are by no means the returned prophet of the middle east known as the blessed one. You just dwell on your religion too much and hallucinate about it because you sit on your ass and smoke weed. Personally I think your soul is manifesting spiritually, but your consciousness is confusing that understanding that homosapiens as a species collective, have alot more tendency to manifest as satan psychologically, and that is detrimental to our development a colony of intelligent life-forms evolving as part of the universe, and over-coming that mentality is somewhat the "meaning of life" at this stage of our evolution collective, and for each and every one of us personally as an individual, (but as I said confused) with the meaning of YOUR own life, because you are trying to think self centered that you have some reason or purpose or importance cause you are bored, stoned and hallucinating, and obsessing about all the doses of church are you entertaining yourself with every day.

Just get on with your life and accept that people are immoral and lying about it, and they know that, and they intend to continue to always be that way, together even, on purpose. You should continue to be morally correct, but focus on your independence and work, and then get on with your life. I know if you read this post, it will be viewed as opposition to you, and your mind will start rejecting it and me, and immediately start trying to convince itself how you are, then you will trail off obsessing about this topic even more, as I have already advised you not to do. Find peace, when the hadraht isa reveals himself and unites the churches and the people by abolishing decietful, immoral kings impostering themselves as democracies or republics, you can say told ya so, and be happy. But I do not look down on you, or oppose you, I want you to be happy, please go find a profession or hobby and lay off the weed for a bit . You need to sober up lol.

peace


----------



## BendBrewer (Jul 15, 2011)

He'll come when people stop wearing Crosses around their necks.

You really think Jesus ever wants to see another Cross?


----------



## txhazard (Jul 15, 2011)

Study some prophecy, you will figure it out.


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm no psychiatrist but from reading a lot of your posts you are a functioning schizophrenic, possibly schizo-affective disorder. 

Delusions, often religious delusions pertaining to being a Messiah of some sort are very, very common in these mental illnesses. You're not the only one who thinks you are the return of Jesus Christ.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 20, 2011)

Christians are like any people group out there, you have the ones that like to help others and do good, but then you have the assholes out there that ruin it for the whole group.

Kind of reminds me of the people at RIU


----------



## bicycleday (Jul 20, 2011)

​


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jesus will come as a lead singer of an angel band for Lenyrd Skynyrd and im in the front row hammered drunk!


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 22, 2011)

you have a long wait people have been waiting ever since the sillly book was wrote ......get this ....he aint coming


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 22, 2011)

if you guys where born in afghan you would be doing something totaly different right now , you guys are as brainwashed as the guys who think they are getting virgins in the next life lol


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 22, 2011)

When will Jesus come?



Right after he pulls out, if he's smart.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jul 22, 2011)

hes not going to come , do u idiots think you are the first people who are expecting this idiot to appear ......NO seriously get on with your life , its the only one your gonna get after that its worms and decay


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jul 23, 2011)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> if you guys where born in afghan you would be doing something totaly different right now , you guys are as brainwashed as the guys who think they are getting virgins in the next life lol


Except we dont run planes into buildings and strap bombs to our chests


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm prescribing 20mg lithium for you young man. you are not the risen lord. But u know that already don't you?
Seeing how this thread is a couple yrs old I'm sure you are institutionalized by now and I hope you get the help you need.
But just in case you ARE the son of man I have a favor to ask. When I get to heaven, can I be a mod?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone ever think about the start of time until your brain hurts?

Like how we are here and created from matter, but where did that first matter come from? And if it that matter was always "there", how come we cant fathom it? Also, how come matter cant be created or destroyed, yet it had to be created?

...time to hit the vap.


----------



## Farfenugen (Jul 23, 2011)

The only person who knew how Jesus would come was Mary Magdalen, maybe he yelled, perhaps squirmed his face or rolled his eyes in the back of his head


----------



## Brazko (Jul 23, 2011)

VILEPLUME said:


> Anyone ever think about the start of time until your brain hurts?
> 
> Like how we are here and created from matter, but where did that first matter come from? And if it that matter was always "there", how come we cant fathom it? Also, how come matter cant be created or destroyed, yet it had to be created?
> 
> ...time to hit the vap.


You shouldn't be focused on Matter, but the aspect of where did "Energy" come from? 

And the question should be how did the "Potential" for that "Energy" to exist come about?

To know that answer you would have to exist outside of that closed system...

Matter in all respect is simply condensed energy. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conservation_of_energy


I myself think too deeply about everything, not all the time but feel nothing should go by the wayside that doesn't deserve it. However deep thought sometime requires me to unestablish defined terms such as life/living into a process which proliferates greater understanding. Whereas I don't just say in the context I'm speaking now that a person is no longer living but think in the context of condensed "Energy" that has dispersed from it's form. In essence, everything that you were before was never destoyed. However, what has dispersed is responsible for future creations, as the information created by that form has been remembered and passed on.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Jul 23, 2011)

In a pimped out '72 Eldorado, with some bitches!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 2, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> hes not going to come , do u idiots think you are the first people who are expecting this idiot to appear ......NO seriously get on with your life , its the only one your gonna get after that its worms and decay


Nice way to put down a bunch of people, fuckass!


----------



## ChronicObsession (Feb 2, 2012)

Jesus comes back like a theif in the night. While the atheists are surfing and beating their peenies mercilessly to uber manonman porn, the NWO is conducting WWIII and a bunch of people die, plus more tsunamis and other big disasters help clean up the EARF. Then Jesus says surprise once the oceans have turned Red with blood of man


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 2, 2012)

Dr.Nick said:


> In a pimped out '72 Eldorado, with some bitches!


El Adorado


----------



## Brick Top (Feb 2, 2012)

With the long hair and beard I'd guess he'd come cruising in on a Harley Fat Boy.


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 2, 2012)

OP, please read this.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_claimed_to_be_Jesus


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 2, 2012)

the only thing jesus was, was a regular human that tricked other people into thinking that he was a prophet. the people back then didnt know much of anything about how the world worked. it was very easy to trick them. hell, even today its easy to trick people. if penn jillette lived back then and had the mindset to do such a thing, he could have done a few tricks and voila! instant prophet. sometimes the word spreads and the idea takes off like christianity, or it doesnt spread and it dies off, like in a cult.

or maybe jesus was just crazy and really believed he was the son of god and all that... either way im not believing it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 2, 2012)

Luger187 said:


> the only thing jesus was, was a regular human that tricked other people into thinking that he was a prophet. the people back then didnt know much of anything about how the world worked. it was very easy to trick them. hell, even today its easy to trick people. if penn jillette lived back then and had the mindset to do such a thing, he could have done a few tricks and voila! instant prophet. sometimes the word spreads and the idea takes off like christianity, or it doesnt spread and it dies off, like in a cult.
> 
> or maybe jesus was just crazy and really believed he was the son of god and all that... either way im not believing it.



...I don't know if he would have set out to deceive in a malicious or self-serving way. Agreed that the people spread the stories, though. This is why I study the things I do. To get to the roots of the teachings and not get caught up in the fantastic. It's symbolism, who ponders things like a man walking on water in actuality? The deeper teachings are about sexual transmutation. Walking on water, f.e., is not done at the beach


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 2, 2012)

Theres this documentary about jesus that shows how he probably fooled lots of people, or people fooled themselves and made stories up about it (assuming this dude actually existed). like the walking on water story, he was actually standing on a boat... and the crowd of people was so immense only the few in the front could see he was on a boat, the rest assumed he was walking on top of the water, hence, misunderstood miracle. 

actually, there is no evidence that jesus even existed... but you can believe whatever you want, whatever helps you gain meaning and purpose in life where none really exists. 

personally, i would rather allow myself to believe that i don't know and be honest with myself, rather than lie to myself and tell myself i do.

but to each their own right, i guess lying comes easier for some humans.


----------



## somedude247 (Feb 2, 2012)

Luger187 said:


> the only thing jesus was, was a regular human that tricked other people into thinking that he was a prophet. the people back then didnt know much of anything about how the world worked. it was very easy to trick them. hell, even today its easy to trick people. if penn jillette lived back then and had the mindset to do such a thing, he could have done a few tricks and voila! instant prophet. sometimes the word spreads and the idea takes off like christianity, or it doesnt spread and it dies off, like in a cult.
> 
> or maybe jesus was just crazy and really believed he was the son of god and all that... either way im not believing it.


I agree with most all of this, but I want to throw out the idea that perhaps Jesus NEVER thought he was the Son of God. I believe the Bible is full of inaccuracies especially since its been changed thousands of times to fit with whatever ruling king or church wanted it to say to control the masses. But what Im getting at is What if Jesus Never said to anyone at any time he was Christ, just a guy making an ointment out of cannabis going around rubbing on people getting them stoned making them think he was a miracle worker therefore the common people look at him as a savior and created the myth of Christ which frightened the kings who set out to destroy the myth which in turn amplified the myth creating Christianity. I know book after book says he claims to be Christ, but what if all that was added to the original text during translation by the catholic church to create a figurehead for them to use to rule over the people? This make any sense to anyone?LOL


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 2, 2012)

somedude247 said:


> I agree with most all of this, but I want to throw out the idea that perhaps Jesus NEVER thought he was the Son of God. I believe the Bible is full of inaccuracies especially since its been changed thousands of times to fit with whatever ruling king or church wanted it to say to control the masses. But what Im getting at is What if Jesus Never said to anyone at any time he was Christ, just a guy making an ointment out of cannabis going around rubbing on people getting them stoned making them think he was a miracle worker therefore the common people look at him as a savior and created the myth of Christ which frightened the kings who set out to destroy the myth which in turn amplified the myth creating Christianity. I know book after book says he claims to be Christ, but what if all that was added to the original text during translation by the catholic church to create a figurehead for them to use to rule over the people? This make any sense to anyone?LOL


 This is exactly what many scholars have said. One was my religion and Hebrew professor at Michigan State. He spoke fluently in at least a dozen different languages and was able to read and write in more than 30, including biblical Hebrew, Aramaic and Greek. He points out that Jesus never really doesn't make any unambiguous statements about who he really is, even when directly asked by his disciples. Many of the things he said that are taken to mean that he is a god has more than one explanation. There were many different sects of Xians in the pre-Nicene days and many of them believed he was the promised Jewish moshiach or messiah. The Jews never thought the messiah would be anyone but a man. He was to be the next King of Israel. It wasn't until the Council of Nicea that the issue of divinity was decided to be part of the orthodoxy.


----------



## sso (Feb 2, 2012)

i hear the nut houses are full of people that are either christ returned or napoleon.

ive studied these returning christs bit and they all share the same, in that they always quote the bible heavily, without Ever coming out with anything new and profound.

interestingly christ also has lost all his powers for some reason 

though im rather digging the stoner jesus idea


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Feb 2, 2012)

what would really make me laugh, is if the muslim god came back, and all you nutters had been worshipping the wrong god and eating pork n shit lol muwhahahahaha


----------



## Luger187 (Feb 2, 2012)

What would REALLY be funny is if the flying spaghetti monster came down and said "All atheists, come with me!".


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 2, 2012)

Luger187 said:


> What would REALLY be funny is if the flying spaghetti monster came down and said "All atheists, come with me!".


...that reminds me of a spiderman episode where a bunch of people are trapped on an invisible bridge. Spidey says "I need to get those people off!"


----------



## Dr.Nick (Feb 4, 2012)

Great Jebus' ghost, this thread's been RESURECTED!!!


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh, I know this it gonna be bad, but I think that Jesus will come

in Mary Magdolin's mouth.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Feb 4, 2012)

Not as bad as the first page which said in a choir boys a**hole.


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Oh, I know this it gonna be bad, but I think that Jesus will come
> 
> in Mary Magdolin's mouth.


Jesus shouldn't get a blowjob. Can you imagine him throwing his head back and crying "Oh Dad! I'm coming!"? cn


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Jesus shouldn't get a blowjob. Can you imagine him throwing his head back and crying "Oh Dad! I'm coming!"? cn


Well, I can imagine me doing that...


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 4, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> Well, I can imagine me doing that...


Oh dear. That puts a rather sinister spin on "for he so loved his son" ... cn


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 4, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Oh dear. That puts a rather sinister spin on "for he so loved his son" ... cn


Ah, you don't understand what "he knew his father" meant.


----------

